# Verbindung OPC-> LABWINDOWS/CVI



## Jens_Ohm (29 Mai 2007)

Ich habe mir eine Demo von Labwindows/CVI 8.1 von National Instruments besorgt und versuche via OPC Kontakt zu einem OPC Server zu bekommen. Unter dem Reiter Libarys finde ich nur DDE.
Weiß jemand was ich tun muß um via OPC auf Daten zugreifen zu können.
Kennt jemand Tutorials oder Infos zum Thema in deutscher Sprache(wenns sein muß auch englisch, ist aber anstrengender )?
Leider habe ich von meinem Arbeitsplatz aus keinen direkten Zugriff auf das Internet, so das ich mit dem Stream-Zeugs von NI nix anfangen kann.
Von NI habe ich bloß Kram zur Verwendung von NI-Hardware gefunden.

Gruß Jens


----------



## da_kine (30 Mai 2007)

Also ich kann da nur die "NI Developer Zone" auf der NI Homepage wärmstens empfehlen. Hab da auch schon einige nützliche Tips und Infos gefunden. Hier noch ein Link: 

http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/epd/p/id/3773

MFG

Markus


----------



## Jens_Ohm (30 Mai 2007)

Den Link hab ich gesucht.
Leider englisch (geht aber)

vielen Dank


----------

